# Hello from Texas



## jtmax24 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi.... I'm from Texas. I have one cat and one dog. 

My cat JT is four years younger than the dog and born mid-May, he is very playful and loves to play with cat toys such as balls, mices, and cat teasers. He is also very friendly with the dog and they love to play together. JT is named after several nicks I use.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome - what a gorgeous cat JT is!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and JT. He is a cutie.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to you and the gorgeous JT :love2


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

*Howdy!*

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :roll: Seriously....welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! We're happy to have you and JT! Welcome.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

JT is a cutie!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow texan. Jt is gorgeous!


----------

